# Ever seen this trailer plug before?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Supposedly plugs from lights on one of my hay tools into back of tractor.
Problem is, it doesn't.
Is it one of those "Britax" plugs or something from Europe?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the name is Carlini? I'm pretty sure it's a European connector as Fantini used it on their chopping corn heads.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to transition to a "US" plug without losing one's mind in the process?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Simplest / least expensive way by far - cut that plug off and install one that matches your tractor's jack.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Simplest / least expensive way by far - cut that plug off and install one that matches your tractor's jack.
> 
> Gary


Yeah, I know that, but which wire goes to which terminal? Theres 6 wires and many possible combinations!

Theres no wiring diagram.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Any suggestions on how to transition to a "US" plug without losing one's mind in the process?


Has to be a wiring diagram somewhere.

If not, start chasing wires or testing them.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Here ya go... courtesy Google images...

later! OL J R


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you think of googling it?
https://www.etrailer.com/question-43690.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, I did. Unfortunately, it's not wired that way. The colors of the wires aren't wired the traditional way.

Im trying to get a wiring diagram from messicks.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The link I posted explains that.

"Usually a brown wire contains the running light circuit. However, you cannot go by wire color because it always varies from trailer to trailer. You will want to trace the wire back to where it leads on the trailer to determine its function and then make the connection in the trailer connector as needed."

"If you have a European 7-Way then it will be a little different. I have included a picture that shows the typical functions of a European 7-Way."


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> The link I posted explains that.
> 
> "Usually a brown wire contains the running light circuit. However, you cannot go by wire color because it always varies from trailer to trailer. You will want to trace the wire back to where it leads on the trailer to determine its function and then make the connection in the trailer connector as needed."
> 
> "If you have a European 7-Way then it will be a little different. I have included a picture that shows the typical functions of a European 7-Way."


Right, so basically it means "you're on your own". And thats fine, I just thought I'd ask if anyone had a similar situation.

Edit: I just got ahold of the page in the owners manual that has the wiring diagram. I just hope it's correct!

I


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

European it is. 
Would you believe there is a 13 pin version of it too?!?
We switched our claas baler to the NA version, had the same thing. Claas used all black wires for some reason.
That was a treat.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Farmineer95 said:


> European it is.
> Would you believe there is a 13 pin version of it too?!?
> We switched our claas baler to the NA version, had the same thing. Claas used all black wires for some reason.
> That was a treat.


Suddenly I'm not feeling as overwhelmed.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Suddenly I'm not feeling as overwhelmed.


yep, I try to remember....."it could always be worse"


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Run a hot wire back, test each wire and label it as you go. The ground will snap when you touch it to your hot wire, but once you find that all the rest will light up the proper cicuit.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There should be an adapter available.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> There should be an adapter available.


I thought so, too. Messicks didn't seem to have one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Old 12v cordless battery and some alligator clips and you can ohm the ground and determine it first......the rest should be very easy to find with the power supply, chop that sob and rewire it, ain't gonna be but three wires + ground....


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I think Grote makes an adapter.
Prolly need to know the official name first tho. Might be 12N??

Google ISO1724. Wikipedia has a nice layout.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Jd3430. Electrcal isnt that hard. Go to the basics. Tester and hot lead and cut the plug off. Put the end u need back on.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just wired a typical tractor plug on it. 
Will test today in our nice warm 9 degree "T shirt" weather.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Attaboy.....Ooooops, dint mean that JD I mean.....I know what boy means and by no means did I mean to imply........oh, the hell with it....sorry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL Dawg!!

No, it's "atta boyah"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Farmineer95 said:


> European it is.
> Would you believe there is a 13 pin version of it too?!?
> We switched our claas baler to the NA version, had the same thing. Claas used all black wires for some reason.
> That was a treat.


Ain't it though, many of our International trucks used all black wires under the dash with itty bitty little numbers printed on the wires, fun part is after thirty years or so you get to trace em farther back as you can't read the numbers and need to get deeper into the wiring harness.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Ain't it though, many of our International trucks used all black wires under the dash with itty bitty little numbers printed on the wires, fun part is after thirty years or so you get to trace em farther back as you can't read the numbers and need to get deeper into the wiring harness.


Yeah, my IH-4800 wires were all light green color with numbers on them. The ol' "multiplex" wiring system.

We used to call it "multi-complex" wiring system.

In a weird way, it actually helped me with adding some factory accessories (heated mirrors, trans temp gauge, engine warning system) to the dash.

You need beyond 20/20 vision to see the numbers though.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Supposedly plugs from lights on one of my hay tools into back of tractor.
> Problem is, it doesn't.
> Is it one of those "Britax" plugs or something from Europe?


Did you figure this out yet? I swapped a Euro 7 pin on our McHale wrapper at work just using those pictures from Google images. Wasn't that bad, actually it went pretty easy. Basically the Euro/7 pin connectors always go in the same pattern so regardless of colors (ground is always the same) you can just swap them over by what they do if that makes sense. My suggestion is don't just hack the euro plug off and attempt to match the wires, take one off at a time and match it up that way. Then hurl the Euro plug to some forgotten corner of your shop.
Even if you frig up a couple wires it shouldn't mess anything up besides the wrong lights coming on at the wrong times.
I hate those adapters, one more thing to lose and it makes your already too long light cord 2 feet longer.


----------

